# Warum gibt es eigentlich keine CPUs "Made in Germany" ?



## RyzA (12. Februar 2019)

Nabend!


Die Frage habe ich mir häufiger gestellt. Immerhin wurde der Computer ja von einen Deutschen erfunden.  Von Konrad Zuse.
Deutschland ist in vielen Bereichen marktführend oder zumindest ganz oben in Weltspitze vertreten.
Vor allem in den Bereichen Maschinen und Autos Exportweltmeister.
Die beiden großen CPU Hersteller Intel und AMD kommen ja bekanntlich aus den USA.
Die Chinesen sind auch an einer CPU dran.
Nur warum Deutschland nicht?
Auch sind mir keine großen Softwarefirmen aus Deutschland bekannt. Ausser SAP.
Woran mag das liegen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Februar 2019)

Guck nach München, dann weißt du´s.



Spoiler



Limux vs Windows bzw FSFE vs Microsoft


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur warum Deutschland nicht?



Weil die Umgebungsbedingungen für disruptive Neuentwicklungen, schnelle Startups und unkonventionelle Ideenförderung sowie die Geschwindigkeit der Politik mit der sie auf Neuerungen reagiert in Deutschland beispiellos schlecht ist.

Du willst etwas entwickeln das nie vorher gesehen war und vielleicht in Zukunft eine Anwendung hat die man heute noch nicht kennt?
Dann darfste hier erst mal drölfzigtausend Anträge schreiben, findest keinerlei Investoren und fährst gegen die deutsche Leitkultur die darauf programmiert ist vorhandenes zu verbessern statt neues zu erfinden. Die Politik wird davon nicht mal Wind bekommen wenn du 10 Jahre lang erfolgreich warst (vor wenigen Jahren war das Internet für die deutsche Kanzlerin noch völliges Neuland).

Ist es denn da verwunderlich, dass entsprechende Genies oder mindestens Vordenker auf ihrem Gebiet in Ländern sitzen in denen das gewünscht ist? Ein Musk beispielsweise würde niemals in Deutschland ein Tesla oder SpaceX gründen wollen... sowas hätte in der Deutschen Bürokratenlandschaft gar nicht funktioniert.

Du erwähnst Autos: Auch hier, die deutschen haben das Ding vor über 100 Jahren erfunden. Und seitdem? Sie haben es verbessert. Und verbessert. Und verbessert. Das ist zweifelsohne eine grandiose Leistung und das Ergebnis heute ist technisch beeindruckend gut. Aber es mussten erst andere Querdenker her die mit Strom fahren wollen. Und wäre das nicht so erfolgreich und würde entsprechend Druck ausüben hätten die Deutschen auch in 20 Jahren noch nur darüber gelacht wie sie es anfangs auch getan haben.
Verbesserung ist ja schön und gut und wichtig - aber man erfindet nunmal keine Glühbirne indem man 100 Jahre lang die Kerze verbessert und alle Rahmenbedingungen so schafft dass nur Kerzen akzeptiert werden und die Politik sich auch was anderes nicht vorstellen kann und selbst wenns da ist nicht wahrhaben will.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du erwähnst Autos: Auch hier, die deutschen haben das Ding vor über 100 Jahren erfunden. Und seitdem? Sie haben es verbessert. Und verbessert. Und verbessert. Das ist zweifelsohne eine grandiose Leistung und das Ergebnis heute ist technisch beeindruckend gut. Aber es mussten erst andere Querdenker her die mit Strom fahren wollen. Und wäre das nicht so erfolgreich und würde entsprechend Druck ausüben hätten die Deutschen auch in 20 Jahren noch nur darüber gelacht wie sie es anfangs auch getan haben.
> Verbesserung ist ja schön und gut und wichtig - aber man erfindet nunmal keine Glühbirne indem man 100 Jahre lang die Kerze verbessert und alle Rahmenbedingungen so schafft dass nur Kerzen akzeptiert werden und die Politik sich auch was anderes nicht vorstellen kann und selbst wenns da ist nicht wahrhaben will.


Man muß ja nicht unbedingt "das Rad neu erfinden".

Man kann ja auch CPUs bauen die auf der selben oder ähnlichen Architektur basieren. Ohne irgendwelche Patente zu verletzten. Machen die Chinesen doch auch.
Wobei ja die herkömmliche x86 Architektur angeblich schon in der Endphase sein soll.
Dann vielleicht Quantencomputer oder eben Prozessoren auf Kohlenstoffbasis. 
Aber finanziell und auch vom Entwicklungsstand müßte das auch hier machbar sein.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber finanziell und auch vom Entwicklungsstand müßte das auch hier machbar sein.





Eben nicht. Sieh dir das Limux Projekt München an, dann verstehst du, warum sowas hier nicht funktionieren kann


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. Februar 2019)

Muss jedes Land eine eigene CPU herstellen?
Wobei die CPU's von AMD und Intel ja auch nicht alle in Amerika gefertigt werden.
AMD Aschheim gab es ja auch mal, kA ob die Zweigstelle noch existiert. 
Globalfoundries hat auch noch ihre Fab 1 in Dresden. 

Halbleiterhersteller gibt es in Deutschland aber viele, allein Bosch und Siemens, Bosch findest du bspw praktisch in *jedem* etwas neueren Auto.
Wobei davon viele zwischen 2000-2010 aufgekauft, abgewandert oder fusioniert sind.
Infineon, ABB etc.

Und CPU's wurden auch schon in Deutschland gefertigt.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz auf was du hinaus möchtest, CPU's sind nichts anderes als Silizium mit ein bisschen Beiwerk und davon werden auch in Deutschland Schaltkreise hergestellt und im Vergleich sogar recht viel.


Und was bitte meinst du mit Softwarefirmen?
Softwarehersteller, Entwickler oder was meinst du?  Mir fallen auf Anhieb 30 Firmennamen ein die in Deutschland programieren, wenn man einmal Google fragt, findest du sicher noch mehr.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Muss jedes Land eine eigene CPU herstellen?


Mir geht es um die großen kommerziellen CPUs. Und da gibt es weltweit eigentlich nur zwei Hersteller.



> Wobei die CPU's von AMD und Intel ja auch nicht alle in Amerika gefertigt werden.
> AMD Aschheim gab es ja auch mal, kA ob die Zweigstelle noch existiert.
> Globalfoundries hat auch noch ihre Fab 1 in Dresden.
> 
> ...


Ich meine vor allem die Entwicklung und nicht die Fertigung als Auslagerungsstätten für ausländische Firmen.




> Und was bitte meinst du mit Softwarefirmen?
> Softwarehersteller, Entwickler oder was meinst du?  Mir fallen auf Anhieb 30 Firmennamen ein die in Deutschland programieren, wenn man einmal Google fragt, findest du sicher noch mehr.


Und welche davon agieren weltweit?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2019)

Die Chinesen bauen nach. Aber auch im CPU-Bereich kommst du nur weiter wenn du ab und zu eine komplette Neuentwicklung machst.

Zunächst wurden Co-Prozessoren für Spezialaufgaben entwickelt (Neuerfindung)
Wir haben Co-Prozessoren in die Haupt-CPU integriert. (Verbesserung)
Es wurden spezielle SIMD-Befehle entwickelt (Neuentwicklung)
SIMDs werden ständig verbessert wie SSE, AVX usw. (Verbesserung)
Der wesentliche CPU-Fertigungsschritt wurde "umgedreht", deswegen sind heute alle CPU-Dies mit dem Kopf nach unten auf dem Board (Neuerfindung)
Fertigungsstrukturen werden immer kleiner (Verbesserung)

Der ganze Prozess CPUs besser und schneller zu machen basiert darauf, dass neue Dinge erfunden werden, implementiert werden und stetig verbessert werden. Hier wurde schon ziemlich häufig das Rad neu erfunden... und man ist auch in verschiedene Richtungen gefahren (CISC/RISC, ARM/x68, Ein-/auslagern von Untereinheiten,...) und vielleicht später wieder in die gleiche Richtung (big.LITTE-Ansätze, Multichip-Packages,...). 


Stell dir das so vor: Kontinuierliche Verbesserung steigert die Qualität/Performance deines Produktes. Am Anfang schnell, dann immer langsamer da die verbesserungen immer kleiner und aufwendiger werden wenn man sozusagen dem Optimalzustand näher kommt. Hier biste irgendwann am Ende - und dann muss eine grundlegende Neuerung her, ein Sprung nach vorne sozusagen, den man dann wieder kontinuierlich verbessern kann. Im CPU-Bereich kann mans grade gut vergleichen: Intel hat 10 Jahre lang verbessert während AMD vor kurzem einen Sprung gemacht hat. Wenn du an Autos denkst: Der Benziner und Diesel ist extrem hochoptimiert und es ist entsprechend schwer da noch was rauszukitzeln. Der Sprung ist den e-Motor in dem Bereich einzusetzen (die Verbesserung liegt später in den Batterien, Elektromotoren sind bereits sehr sehr gut).


----------



## Two-Face (12. Februar 2019)

Deutschland und Europa haben den IT-Trend in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten völlig verschlafen, das ist der Grund, warum es so wenig Firmen in dem Sektor hierzulande gibt, die international mit den ganz fetten Riesen (Intel, AMD, Nvidia, M$, Google usw.) konkurrieren können.
Auch ist das der Grund, wieso Deutschland digitaltechnisch ein Entwicklungsland ist und beim Netzausbau und Digitalfunk so weit hinterherhinkt, während heir sogar Italien viel weiter ist.

Die ganze Elektronik wird stattdessen aus den USA, China, Taiwan, Südkorea, Japan und sonstnochwoher importiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde der Computer ja von einen Deutschen erfunden.  Von Konrad Zuse.


 Alle wissen das.
Nur einige Leute in Norwegen nicht:
Nobelpreis – Wikipedia .



Headcrash schrieb:


> Deutschland ist in vielen Bereichen marktführend oder zumindest ganz oben in Weltspitze vertreten.
> Vor allem in den Bereichen Maschinen und Autos Exportweltmeister.
> Die beiden großen CPU Hersteller Intel und AMD kommen ja bekanntlich aus den USA.
> Die Chinesen sind auch an einer CPU dran.
> Nur warum Deutschland nicht?


 Da muß man ganz weit zurückgehen, bis Zuse sogar.
Deutschland hat den Zweiten Weltkrieg verloren.
Das ist der eigentliche Grund.

Alle Entwicklungen in Richtung Computer sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit von den Siegermächten gelenkt worden in Ost und West.
Öffentlich ist da nicht viel bekannt geworden.

Alles was in diesem Gebiet entwickelt wurde, war gelenkt.

Als dann Deutschland Mitte der 70er Jahre einigermaßen gut im Geschäft stand, hatten die Amerikaner schon 20 JAhre Material- und Technologievorsprung.

Das konnte kein deutsches Unternehmen aufholen.

Am Anfang der 50er Jahre hatten die USA schon 6-9er Silizium: 99. 999 9% rein, sagte mal der Chef von Sony.
Und es gab Risikokapital und ähnliches.

Die Entwicklung des Transistors hat weit mehr Geld gekostet, als das gesamte Apollo-Programm.
In den 80er Jahren war dann der Vorsprung so groß, das er nicht mehr eingeholt werden konnte.

Nur bei Konsumgüterelektronik konnte Westdeuschland in der Weltspitze mitspielen - Telefunken, Grundig, Nordmende, ... .

Im Osten war das ähnlich.
Die ostdeutsche Radiofertigung war ähnlich gut.

RFT hat da tolle Geräte entwickelt (SKR 700, Stereo-TV mit Fernbedienung und Videotext: Colorlux (6.900 M)-
Meiner hat 5 Jahre gehalten und ein super Bild gehabt.

Computermäßig lief da aber gar nichts mehr.
Man führte gerade den 80286 ein, als die Wende kam.

In Westdeutschland konnten nur noch Siemens und Nixdorf mithalten, aber nur als Computerbauer.
Hochintegrierte ICs wurden fast alle in den USA mit allen Zweigfirmen in den Billiglohnländern gefertigt.

In Ostdeutschland hat nur Freiberg als Halbleiterhersteller (Reinstsilizium) überlebt.

Die westdeutsche Elektronik haben die Japaner fast vollständig vernichtet, die ostdeutsche ist an der DMark zerbröselt.


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2019)

Nun ja, 
mehr oder weniger ist auch der deutsche Michel selbst dran schuld.
Im weitesten Sinne elektronische Bauteile, angefangen von Spielzeug bis zum PC wurden zunächst produktionstechnisch nach Japan, dann Korea und nun China ausgelagert.
Länder die im Billiglohnsektor unterwegs waren oder sind.
Somit wurden Consumerartikel immer günstiger, die Produktionslinien in D. und Europa wurden aber aus Kostengründen heruntergefahren und in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht weiter in Consumer-Chips investiert.
Hätten wir alle in den 90ger auf "gute deutsche Wertarbeit" wert gelegt und hätten die Eigenentwicklungen von Siemens-Nixdorf gekauft, wäre Intel und AMD jetzt keine Platzhirsche 

Aber:
Die Volumenproduzenten decken zwars die meisten Mainstreambedürfnisse ab und überall in unserer Wahrnehmung laufen Intel und einige AMD PCs.
Das meiste Geld verdienen aber kleinere Konzerne oder gar der Mittelstand mit spezialisierten Chiplösungen für die Industrie, Militär usw.
beispiel:
In dem milliardenteuren neuen Kampfflugzeug F-35 (Stückpreis >> 90 Mio. $) ist kein einziges Chipbauteil von Intel oder AMD enthalten, obwohl alleine die Rechnersystem im Flugzeug > 10 Mio.  kosten.
Die Chips der Volumenhersteller sind schlichtweg zu leistungsarm und nicht robust genug.

Der Großraum Dresden ist immer noch attraktiv für die Chipherstellung, nur bekommt der Mainstreamkonsument dies kaum mit, weil die Bauteile indirekt in Fahrzeugen o. dgl. verbaut sind:
Milliardeninvestition in Dresden: Bosch feiert Spatenstich fuer riesige Chipfabrik | t3n – digital pioneers
Neben Fab 30 (jetzt 1) und Fab. 36 von Globalfoundries haben sich dort mehrere kleinere Hersteller für spezielle Chips angesiedelt.

Auch Infineon investiert (wenn auch nicht in D. ) weiter in die Chipherstellung:
https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-1543943-lGo6yi7SQ4NaxMdR0uuc-ap6


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> In dem milliardenteuren neuen Kampfflugzeug F-35 (Stückpreis >> 90 Mio. $) ist kein einziges Chipbauteil von Intel oder AMD enthalten, obwohl alleine die Rechnersystem im Flugzeug > 10 Mio.  kosten.
> Die Chips der Volumenhersteller sind schlichtweg zu leistungsarm und nicht robust genug.



Die sind keineswegs zu leistungsarm - moderne CPUs sind zigfach schneller als die Spezialchips die in Kampfflugzeugen und Raketen usw. verwendet werden. Du brauchst keine extreme Rechenleistung um zum Mond zu fliegen (sonst wäre das 1969 in die Hose gegangen...), die Rechenleistung einer Low-End CPU reicht aus um Millionen von Berechnungen in kürzester Zeit durchzuführen.

Das Problem ist ein anderes: Wie du schon sagst die Robustheit - und zwei in zweierlei Hinsicht: Erstens gegen äußere Einflüsse und zweitens gegen Rechenfehler. Solche Chips dürfen nicht sofort kaputtgehen wenn sie mal von nem energiereichen kosmischen Teilchen direkt getroffen werden - und falls doch müssen sie (mehrfach) redundante Recheneinheiten haben die trotzdem weiter funktionieren (wenn du bei ner kommerziellen 4-Kern-CPU einen Kern beschädigst geht gar nichts mehr, in einer für solche Anwendungen ausgelegten CPU laufen die restlichen drei im Notlauf weiter). Und solche Chips müssen extrem konservativ ausgelegt sein hinsichtlich Taktraten, Latenzen, Spannungen usw. da ein Rechenfehler der im Privatbereich vielleicht mal nen falschen Pixel zeigt im Spiel bei solchen Anwendungen katastrophale Folgen haben kann.

"Normale" CPUs in einer Weltraumkapsel oder Kampfflugzeug zu verwenden ginge zwar aber dann müsste man für eine Kernaufgabe beispielsweise vier i3-9100 redundant laufen lassen und sie bei 1,2v und 2 GHz betreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Warum gibt es eigentlich keine CPUs &quot;Made in Germany&quot; ?*

Es fängt schon mit der Frage an was du als CPU siehst. uC gibt es z.B. entwickelt und gefertigt in Deutschland von Infineon. NXP macht auch eine Menge Entwicklungsarbeit in Deutschland. 
Nur mal zwei Beispiele die mir einfallen.

Und das Frauenhofer-Institut hat natürlich auch in quasi allem die Finger drin.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine extreme Rechenleistung um zum Mond zu fliegen (sonst wäre das 1969 in die Hose gegangen...),


 Ohne Armstrong wäre es ja auch in die Hose gegangen.
Der Taschenrecher der Eagle ist 7 s vor der Landung abgestürzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keine CPUs "Made in Germany" ??


Weil es billiges Massenindustrieprodukt ist, was z.B. in Costa Rica und Vietnam gefertigt wird. Warum sollten wir das in Deutschland machen?


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Februar 2019)

Ab wann ist eine CPU denn für dich Made in Germany?
Fritzboxen( deutsch ) verwenden z.B.  Chips von Lantiq( deutsch ), welche wiederum die MIPS architectur( aktuell zu lizensieren bei Wavecomputing/USA? ) benutzen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ab wann ist eine CPU denn für dich Made in Germany?


Es ging mir vor allem um die  x86 Architektur. Welche in den meisten PCs, Notebooks & Konsolen (weltweit) vorzufinden sind.
Mir ist auch klar das es andere Chips in bestimmten Spezialbereichen gibt, aber um die ging es mir nicht.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du erwähnst Autos: Auch hier, die deutschen haben das Ding vor über 100 Jahren erfunden. Und seitdem? Sie haben es verbessert. Und verbessert. Und verbessert. Das ist zweifelsohne eine grandiose Leistung und das Ergebnis heute ist technisch beeindruckend gut. Aber es mussten erst andere Querdenker her die mit Strom fahren wollen. Und wäre das nicht so erfolgreich und würde entsprechend Druck ausüben hätten die Deutschen auch in 20 Jahren noch nur darüber gelacht wie sie es anfangs auch getan haben.



Es ist sogar noch schlimmer - als "das erste Auto" gilt gemeinhin der "Benz Patent-Motorwagen Nr. 1" von 1886, obwohl Nicholas Cugnot 1769 (!) einen Dampfwagen und Robert Anderson irgendwann zwischen 1832 und 1839 sogar einen elektrisch (!!) angetriebenen Wagen gebaut haben. Die deutsche Verbundenheit zum Verbrennungsantrieb ist rational nicht wirklich zu erklaeren ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ging mir vor allem um die  x86 Architektur.


Da haben wir keine Patentrechte. Ein Lizenzbau wäre viel zu teuer. Wenn, müsste man wie ARM eine neue Architektur entwickeln und genau das machen wir im Land mit kleinen Spezialchips, die eine viel höhere Rendite bringen, ständig



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil die Umgebungsbedingungen für  disruptive Neuentwicklungen, schnelle Startups und unkonventionelle  Ideenförderung sowie die Geschwindigkeit der Politik mit der sie auf  Neuerungen reagiert in Deutschland beispiellos schlecht ist.


Das sieht man deutlich bei der gesamten EE, die verzögert und behindert wurde und gegen die auch heute noch imnmer wieder wilde Gerüchte großflächtig verstreut werden, ebenso wie gegen den Kampf mit Elektroautos.

Besser gesagt sind es in diesem Land immer nur Gesetze, die Firmen dazu treiben, bestehende Produktegruppen zu erneuern. Forschung und Entwicklung haben wir weiterhin überproportional, die meisten Gründer gehen dann aber in Länder, in denen sie mit weniger Auflagen und einfacher zu bekommendem Geld anfangen können. Das ist ein Problem. Zumindest Universitäten haben reagiert und Patentideen, die Promovierende im, Rahmen ihrer Anstellung machen, dürfen seit ein paar Jahren von den Erfindern selber verwertet werden. Die Uni hält zwar Anteil und bezahlt erstmal sämtliche Anmeldegebühren, aber das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Februar 2019)

Zumal man bei uns ja bloss nicht scheitern darf oder gar pleite gehen... Geht ja gar nicht. Und die Mitarbeiterrechete sind halt leider auch etwas das bei so Firmen eher im Weg ist als dass es helfen würde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Normale" CPUs in einer Weltraumkapsel oder Kampfflugzeug zu verwenden ginge zwar aber dann müsste man für eine Kernaufgabe beispielsweise vier i3-9100 redundant laufen lassen und sie bei 1,2v und 2 GHz betreiben.


 Die Russen haben das gemacht.
Mein Seminargruppenberater war öfters in Frankfurt / Oder im Halbleiterwerk.
Der sagte: "da stehen die Russen mit der Pappschachtel an den Maschinen, um die Schaltkreise zu holen, die dann in die Raketen eingebaut werden."
Da wurde aber mehr Logikschaltungen kleinerer und mittlerer Integrationsgröße gebaut.

Die Prozessoren kamen aus Erfurt und  Dresden.


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Februar 2019)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Sieh dir das Limux Projekt München an, dann verstehst du, warum sowas hier nicht funktionieren kann


Das eine hat so gut wie nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Außerdem waren die Gründe in München für das Scheitern deutlich vielschichtiger. Man sollte es eher begrüßen, dass es München überhaupt versucht hat.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Februar 2019)

Was? Wieder auf MS zu setzen soll man begrüßen? Also ich glaube du überschätzt die Politik in solchen Fragen massiv.

Edit: Oder schau nach Niedersachsen, die Politik will einfach nicht


----------



## colormix (14. Juni 2019)

das liegt an der Politik die  nichts Fördert und Behindert nicht mal Internet Anschluss gibt es für jeden kein Recht darauf .
Deutschland ist wenn man so will ein Parasit geworden der abhängig  vom Ausland geworden ist und selbst nichts   mehr auf die Reihe  bekommt .


----------



## Krautmausch (17. Juni 2019)

Ich kann mich noch an Athlon-Prozessoren erinnern, auf denen "Diffused in Germany" stand, genau genommen Dresden. Weiß gar nicht, was dort heutzutage gefertigt wird, aber zumindest schreiben sie es jetzt nirgendwo mehr drauf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an Athlon-Prozessoren erinnern, auf denen "Diffused in Germany" stand, genau genommen Dresden. Weiß gar nicht, was dort heutzutage gefertigt wird, aber zumindest schreiben sie es jetzt nirgendwo mehr drauf.


Hier ein paar aktuelle Daten
Globalfoundries: Das Erbe des Athlon fuellt die Dresdner Chipfabrik - Golem.de
Stoppt Inhaber Investitionen?: Globalfoundries beendet Kurzarbeit in Dresden-wie geht es weiter? | DESIGN&ELEKTRONIK


_"... Kunden wie Avi Bauer sind überzeugt davon, dass Globalfoundries mit dem  Schwenk zur FD-SOI-Technologie eine Marktlücke gefüllt hat. „Für uns ist  das genau das Richtige“, sagt er. Bauer ist Forschungs-Vizepräsident  des jungen israelischen Unternehmens „Arbe Robotics“, das neuartige  Radarsysteme mit großer Reichweite für die autonomen Autos der nächsten Generation aus Deutschland und China entwickelt. ..."_
Quelle: Globalfoundries faengt sich wieder


----------

